# G’pas skillet



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I’m always surprised when company comments on my skillet. It’s too heavy with the lid so I use an old turquoise Club Aluminum lid. Evidently it was made to roast a chicken in. My roast chicken is delicious......but comes from Publix. I use this skillet for everything.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Excellent Startingover. Cast iron is IMO the absolute best thing to cook in if properly seasoned and cared for.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: G’pas skille*

I have one, but, I call it a dutch oven.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Well I do too but if the manufacturer wants to call it a skillet/pan who am I to argue. Yes the bloody thing is very heavy with a gallon of oil and the lid. I use mine as a deep fryer, out side.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Theres a skillet handle you can’t see. Its awfully heavy. Farm women must be in good shape. My g’ma an aunts made bread all the time.

First time I made bread I staggered to the sofa, went limp an fell onto it an slept but luckily woke in time to knead again. Yay me. :crying: Not much longer after I bought my Kitchen-aid to knead for me.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Heavy, yeah I've got a 13" CI skillet I don't even try to pick up one handed when it has something in it. Definite two hander.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Cast iron is great! Makes some wonderful dishes. Crawfish etoufee anyone? One of my favorites.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Bayou, i see a glass top stove. Since I use this skillet so much I was afraid it’d slip and I’d crack a glass top so got a stove with burners.

Ohhh that crawfish etoufee looks fantastic.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

That craw fish etoufee does look fantastic. 



And both of those skillets / pots are heirlooms.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Bayou, is that canned shrimp on your counter? One more thing I never see here. What size are they? I’ll put that on my list for when I get to a Trader Joes.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

No lol. I wouldn’t know how to even find canned shrimp. I think what your talking about is something my wife keeps her cooking utensils close to the stove with. I try to buy our shrimp 80 to100 lbs at a time. Bag and freeze it. Usually lasts a year. Struggling this year though with the COVID. I do have 40 lbs coming this week I hope. Really wish I had a gas stove but all we have is the glass top. Think I’ve been using the cast iron with the glass top for around 20 years. No issues all. I do set it down lightly though. But other then that just get with it


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

startingover said:


> ohhh that crawfish etoufee looks fantastic.


it is!!!!


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Startingover said:


> First time I made bread I staggered to the sofa, went limp an fell onto it an slept but luckily woke in time to knead again.





That wine will do that sometimes.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

My other 2 old skillets. The smallest is perfect for one egg for myself, or one burger.












Daughter wanted CI skillets and I found 2 Griswalds at a Flea market.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

BayouRunner said:


> Cast iron is great! Makes some wonderful dishes. Crawfish etoufee anyone? One of my favorites.


 My wife loves sea food and i'm certain she would like your dish, but if i mention going to the muddy Creek with a home made Gunny Sack Seine to get Crawdads for dinner she always frowns. What's with that girl anyway.:vs_laugh:






Edit: Edit:


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

It’s probably best she doesn’t try it. One taste and she’d probably reach over and back hand you right then and there. At the same time she’d be asking you “Why haven’t you ever cooked anything like that for me!”


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Startingover said:


> My other 2 old skillets. The smallest is perfect for one egg for myself, or one burger.
> 
> 
> View attachment 609513
> ...


Were those in that nice condition when you bought them?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

We have several cast iron fry pans...from 12” to 5” but my favorite is
a 10” that I got at good will. It’s thinner and LIGHTER than the 12 “
which I can barely lift when it’s empty! 

The head guy’s favorite is a small oval which is about 5 1/2” x 8 1/2”
It has low sides which makes it perfect for omelets...
He makes a one egg omelet ‘every morning’ with Cheddar cheese and jalapeño 
peppers... It’s so easy to roll an omelet with the frying pan’s low sides.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Senior, they were hand-me-downs


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

I’m going to add a cast iron recipe for you startingover. This is one of my wife’s recipes that she came up with experimenting. You won’t find this in a cookbook. This is one of those simple dishes that every time you take a bite your going to have to take another lol. When you mentioned canned shrimp the other day you planted a seed with me. I’ve been wanting some fresh shrimp for a while. You will probably have to get some fresh shrimp for this one. Please excuse my presentation as, well I’m just not overly concerned with it.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Nancy’s Shrimp Pasta

Take a cast iron skillet, sauté some butter, red bell pepper, red onion, garlic, red onion and mushrooms.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Simmer it down to where there’s not much liquid. We just added the mushrooms but they are not in this picture. We don’t measure to cook so bare with us.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Added fresh shrimp, stir fried for maybe two minutes. Then added maybe 6 ounces heavy whipping cream, maybe 6 ounces cream cheese and a can of cream of chicken soup (never thought this would go together)


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Simmer 5 to 10 minutes








Serve over pasta. Normally she uses like an angel hair pasta. Have no idea what kind this is. It was what was in the cabinet. The plates not pretty but oh my


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Add a little hot sauce to taste


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

That looks good! Kind of like a spicy Stroganoff. The cream cheese might taste like sour cream? I've never had it with shrimp.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Can’t say it tastes like sour cream. It’s really good.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I've got 2 - 10" CI skillets from my Grandmother.

She would be 116 this year, if she were still here, but.

Anyway, I was told that she got them as a wedding gift, in '24. 

But I was not there yet. 

And as stated that is a Dutch Oven, note the depth and a lid.



ED


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

BayouRunner said:


> Cast iron is great! Makes some wonderful dishes. Crawfish etoufee anyone? One of my favorites.


 *************************************************
You've gotta quit posting pics like this. I left this pic open and caught my wife in the computer room licking my computer screen.


Just kidden. She'd kill me if she knew i posted this line of bull.:vs_laugh:


----------

